# Bad OC?



## phatt66 (Nov 6, 2008)

hey guys, 

ok here's my problem...

i just recently finished building my first sytstem, and wanted to over clock it slightly, now i installed my OS and run the numerous wind updates etc, intalled graphics ard drivers etc and after following some online advice i obverclocked my CPU to 2.66ghz from 2ghz, after this i downloaded and ran orthos to see if the sytem was stable, after about 9 mins the system froze, mouse, keyboard wouldn't work and i couldn't shut it down or switch it off via the case front panel, in the end i had to cut the power at the wall, i tried reboooting the system but i get nothing, it powers up mind, and all the fans spin and the dvd tray opens/ closes but i get nothing on my screen what so ever, no beeps, whistles, nada....:sigh:

i have reset the CMOS ( at least i think i have, removed the bat for 10 mins, then tried using the on board CMOS jumper) and still get nothing..

my comp spec is as follows :

Intel E2180 CPU
gigabyte GA-P31-DS3L MBoard
2gb corsair ram (4-4-4-12)
250 gb samsung spinpoint F1 HD
PNy geforce 9600gt GPU
600W ocz stealth extreme PSU
Antec 300 case
artic cooling freezer 7 pro CPU cooler

from what i have read/ gather i think i might have had a bad CPU or i have fried it..:4-dontkno (i dunno tbh), so any advice/ comments would be apprieciated, TY guys


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try the cmos again

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual

over 30% o/c is a bit more than ambicious
you start off at 5% move up at 1% intervals when it becomes unstable you drop it back


----------

